# unable to back up files



## IamSkippy (Mar 12, 2013)

I tried to back up my pc to an external drive which has plenty of spare space. I am using Windows 7. 32 bit.
I didn't have Firefox or anything else running.
But it comes up with "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process". Any Suggestions?.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

closed
If you post in the correct forum, you are more likely to get help

Tips & tricks is NOT the correct place to post a help request & you will not get an answer
pleas post in Windows 7 forum


----------

